# Watching rugby



## Jestogo (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi

We are planning to move to spain next year but my husband will greatly miss being able to watch his local Rugby team play each week, does anyone else have the same problem? I suppose he will still have his online directorofrugby game membership to keep him from going insane.

J


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Get him to start his own rugby league in Spain!! My guess is he will survive - somehow...


----------



## ntonge (Oct 15, 2008)

Where are you moving to? We're planning on moving to Malaga area shortly and my husband and sons are big into rugby also. I've looked into it and there's a rugby club in Marbella which we'll check out when we get to Spain (prob May), Marbella Rugby Club Document


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

thrax said:


> Get him to start his own rugby league in Spain!! My guess is he will survive - somehow...


There is one - believe it or not. Rugby is played in Madrid and not just by ex-pats. The national RTVE Sports digital channel regularly screens Rugby champ's too. 

But if you're looking for Barnet vs Basildon (etc) I think you're onto a loser.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

First question? Are we talking about Rugby Union or the REAL game? 

Tick and Pass Union is played at a reasonably high standard and I am sure Ingacio Dávila will be delighted to help. Top guy ....for a union man. He is based at Villajoyosa but knows everybody in the Spanish game Club de Rugby La Vila

Tragically, the real game is not played in Spain but is enjoyed in expat bars everywhere.

This is the season when the Bull Bulldoze!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

The rugby club in Marbella is/was mainly Málaga Univeristy students. A friend of mine who knows that I am a rugby fan, qualified referee, coach etc said they were desperate for a coach/trainer etc and I tried to explain the fact that we were talking about two games ...... in the same was I have tried to explain the finer points of English syntax and morphology to Spaniards ............slowly. Anyway, she goy her contact on a mobile and excitedly pushed it into my hand. Sadly, it was the "other" game and from the converation I had with a guy at a pretty poor standard. Anyway, they were desperate and I was not unhappy with an opportunity to ingratiate myself with this guapita argentina. I agree to meet the gay for a coffee and it was a nice enough chat although he hardly comprehended the fact that they were playing the second division game. It was mainly Argentinian students from the university who although keen enough won't be gracing Twickers I fear! 

Mmmm, that's the nicest thing I have ever written about Union. Think I'll go and blog about it on a Gay Spain site now!!! LOL Second thoughts I don't want my email on that site!!


----------



## Jestogo (Jun 6, 2008)

*Watching Rugby*

Thanks for the replies that all sounds very encouraging it is Rugby Union by the way.
We are looking at the Jalon Valley area so will be investigating further when we go again in July.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

There is a touch rugby team in Denia. Pity, quite like the town apart from that! LOL


----------

